
Underwater Tunnels Between Islands Revolutionize the Faroe Islands - Osiris30
https://www.maritime-executive.com/features/underwater-tunnels-revolutionize-the-faroes#gs.o5qRN2E
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17235063](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17235063)

60+ points

